# "Custodes" helmets from Scibor



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i don't think this has been posted yet, so here goes:

Scibor's Monsterous Miniatures has just released the next of their Space Marine upgrade packs (which Forge World are only just starting to catching up with), which includes helmet suitable for all those Adeptus Custodes that you've been longing to do! link


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Not a fan to be honest. Still look okay though, just not anything I'd use.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I did not really like those... They did not really look like custode helmets, and what the heck would someone do with those?


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Not sure I like them either, but the main criticism seems to be Scibor's moudling techniques again, they look like you would spend an age filing them back into shape once removed from the sprues.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Not very appealing, plus yet again stupid huge vents to remove. plus why only the heads? what about the rest of the model?


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't really like these, But what would you put them on?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. these are pretty 'Meh'. Not very well designed, and as said, you'd have to spend a load of time getting rid of the vent before you could put it on anything. Then, as said, what would you put it on? It wouldn't match to much. 

They almost look more eldar then marine to me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> Yeah.. these are pretty 'Meh'. Not very well designed, and as said, you'd have to spend a load of time getting rid of the vent before you could put it on anything. Then, as said, what would you put it on? It wouldn't match to much.
> 
> They almost look more eldar then marine to me.


good point! might look better on a guardian body, but if they were designed with marines in mind they will likely be over sized to fit.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

They DO remind me of the more "bling"-ish Elves from Fantasy, like the White Lions. In 40k? Ehhh... Maybe find some way of attaching them to Grey Knight bodies? But geez, that would be a Hellish conversion...


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

meh typical scibor quality and allot of work to remove and attach, not interested.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Not very appealing, plus yet again stupid huge vents to remove. plus why only the heads? what about the rest of the model?


I'm with you here, tall helmets do not a custodes make.

Robes and the spear things would also be required.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

These do look like custodes helms, same basic shape and iconography. I don't think these would look good on eldar because they would look like bobbleheads and they would have the wrong iconography.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I can't say I'm a fan of these.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I only said they they 'looked' more Eldar then marine... not that they'd fit an Eldar.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah... And I am saying they don't do either, look or fit.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The standard HE helmet conversion would better in my opinion

But everyone to their own


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

yup, I thought HE spearmen when I saw them


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I like them. They'd be a pain in the arse to actually attach properly and to actually make a good looking Custodes army you'd also need more (ie. Bodies, weapons etc) but I do like how they look. World look much better on High Elves as previously mentioned.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

*posting from work*

Humph. Have to admit I'm not desperately impressed with those.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

They look allot like I remember the old artwork depictions of their Helmets. They look like High Elf helms in the pictures also. Up until now most conversions I've seen have used HE head.

As for the bitching about the way they're attached to the sprues and the difficulties of cleaning them up, parhaps they're meant for modelers who don't mind taking a little bit of time, effort and patients to get a truely unique model. Just saying, working with resin is a modeling skill all it's own and if you don't like it or don't have the skills to work with, maybe these weren't meant for you. Just my opinions.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Capt.Al'rahhem said:


> They look allot like I remember the old artwork depictions of their Helmets. They look like High Elf helms in the pictures also. Up until now most conversions I've seen have used HE head.
> 
> As for the bitching about the way they're attached to the sprues and the difficulties of cleaning them up, parhaps they're meant for modelers who don't mind taking a little bit of time, effort and patients to get a truely unique model. Just saying, working with resin is a modeling skill all it's own and if you don't like it or don't have the skills to work with, maybe these weren't meant for you. Just my opinions.


I take offence to that, I have worked with resin, I have removed many a mold line and molding sprue - but when they interfere with features such as the helmet plume I wonder why I don't start with a cheap square piece of resin and carve out my own helm.

Just because it is a high end modellers product does not mean it should require ages to remove the mold marks. Scibor have been criticised for this before and it is a shame they don't try and deal with it.

Molding resin is a skill, choosing the correct resin, designing the mold etc. It takes molding skill to get to the point where you aren't using massive sections in awkward places to stop bubbles and defects - it seems that scibor could do with spending some time working on their molds to reduce this problem - otherwise a lot of skilled modellers who simply dont want to spend the time cleaning up their messes will not but them in addition to those who aren't capable.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

lol. doesn't look like these are very popular at all.

frankly, i'm a little surprised, i thought that Custodes conversion were popular enough to mean that there would be people who like them. i can't say they float my boat, but i thought i'd pass them on anyway, so i wasn't expecting much, but i wasn't expecting so much disinterest.

i just hope that Scibor, Chapter House and other keep at it. yeah, some of their work sucks (and i can think of plenty GW miniature that equally suck), but they are getting better and better all the time. and if absoutely nothing else, these conversion packs are exactly the sort of thing that veteran collectors and hobbyists want, and it is exactly the sort of thing that GW and FW should be releasing. so i'm extremely happy that it appears to have spurred FW into doing that with their new MkIII 'Iron' armour.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

admiraldick said:


> i just hope that Scibor, Chapter House and other keep at it. yeah, some of their work sucks (and i can think of plenty GW miniature that equally suck), but they are getting better and better all the time. and if absoutely nothing else, these conversion packs are exactly the sort of thing that veteran collectors and hobbyists want, and it is exactly the sort of thing that GW and FW should be releasing. so i'm extremely happy that it appears to have spurred FW into doing that with their new MkIII 'Iron' armour.


Definitly, I wasn't a big fan of conversion kits, but Scibor and Chapterhouse and now FW are all making some very nice pieces which is slowly convincing me. But sometimes there are bits which are pretty terrible - and this is to be expected as there is a good reason there arent GW regular bits for some models - i.e. people dont want/like them.

I hope that if anyone from Scibor is reading this they will take the constructive criticisms and put them back into the next piece they make, I know I would if I was producing them.

Still, someone will buy these as there is a demand for these helms, maybe a body will come soon.


----------



## stewartjohn (Mar 10, 2009)

Don’t really get why people don’t like them as they match the art work in the heresy art books. Sure if you don’t like the design, you won’t want custodies heads anyway?

I guess the sprue could be better, although it’s not going to put me off.
Been waiting for these myself.

I'm sure at one point they did do a full armour set, before getting a cease and desist from GW.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

True they match the art work but they are nowere near detailed enough,resin can take masses of detail and ithink they should be far more ornate.


----------



## stewartjohn (Mar 10, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> True they match the art work but they are nowere near detailed enough,resin can take masses of detail and ithink they should be far more ornate.


Yeah,I can see that point.Most scribor stuff lacks detail.

They will still do the job.


----------



## rodmillard (Mar 23, 2010)

I think Scibor have jumped the gun on this one. I don't see them working with the current SM range (maybe sanguinary guard, but still meh). OTOH, with plastic GKs due out in approx 6 months time they may get a sudden boost in popularity. Depending on how the new GK look (and the options in the codex) I may pick up a pack then for an elite unit.


----------

